# And the winners are.....



## Tom (10/12/14)

Hi fellow vapers,

firstly I overlooked the closing date due to my personal life and being slightly less active at the moment. My apologies.

Thanks to all who participated, with the shortlist and the actual voting. I have to say that the vote count is a bit low, keeping in mind that there are +1600 members....there should have been some 100 votes possible per category.

Nonetheless, it might help people finding some really good juices, there is plenty around! But keep in mind that taste is subjective 

I said before that one particular juice can only win in one category. There was one juice that was shortlisted many times in 2 categories, therefore it entered 2. This juice will be in the category with the most votes!

*Best eliquid 2014 - Tobacco SA*

*Vapour Mountain VM4 *
Craftvapour- RY4
Vape Elixir black cigar
*Best eliquid 2014 - Fruit SA*

* VM Berry Blaze *
 VM Peach Rooibos 
 VM Strawberry
*Best eliquid 2014 - Menthol and Mint SA*

 1. *VM Menthol Ice*
2. VM ChocMint
2. Vape Elixer - Qalactin Hypermint 
2. Skyblue - Frostbite 

all 3 runners up with the same vote count!

*Best eliquid 2014 - Dessert/Nuts/Candy SA*

* Lekka Vapors - Elvis Breakfast *
 Sky Blue - Nilla Custard 
 VM Banana Cream
Pls note that VM4 was selected for Tobacco SA as it had more votes (by far) in that category.

*Best eliquid 2014 - Coffee SA*

*VM Coffee*
 Vapeking Coffee 
 VM Dean
*Best eliquid 2014 - Tobacco International*

 1. *Nicoticket H1N1*
2. AV - Boba's Bounty 
2. WB Blackbird 

the 2 runners up with the same vote count!

*Best eliquid 2014 - Fruit International*

*Kings Crown - Fight your fate *
 Nicoticket - Betlegeuse 
 Five Pawns Gambit

*Best eliquid 2014 - Menthol and Mint International*

1. *Five Pawns Bowdens Mate*
 2. Heathers Heavenly Vapes Atomic Grasshopper
2. Bombies A real nightmare

the 2 runners up with the same vote count!

*Best eliquid 2014 - Dessert/Nuts/Candy International*

 1. *Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish* 
 1. *Rocketsheep- Purple Alien *
 3. Nicoticket - Frenilla 

top spot for 2 liquids with the same vote count!


*Best eliquid 2014 - Coffee International*

 1. *Nicoticket Wakonda*
 2. Rocket Sheep Booster
 3. Rocket Fuel - Cuppa Jolt
 3. TopQ - Coffee

the 2 runners up with the same vote count!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan (10/12/14)

Thanks for all the effort @Tom, organizing and compiling all this are really appreciated. Hopefully next year more vapers will post their votes.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (10/12/14)

Thanks for all the effort @Tom ! You rock!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (10/12/14)

johan said:


> Thanks for all the effort @Tom, organizing and compiling all this are really appreciated. Hopefully next year more vapers will post their votes.


yeah, I thought it was a good idea. i like voting for my favourites, as well as checking out polls and statistics to see what other opinions are.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (10/12/14)

Great, thanks for all your trouble @Tom.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/12/14)

Well done on greet work @Tom

Also well done to @Oupa. Looking real good bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/14)

Thanks @Tom! Appreciate the effort put in! VM Menthol Ice rocks my world!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/14)

@Tom, all the time and effort you've put into this is really appreciated, thank you 

I'm sure next year will be even better now that this is off the ground, well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/12/14)

I can't believe I STILL need to get to VM juices.

I'll go sit in the naughty corner and think about what I did wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/12/14)

And thank you ever so much @Tom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (10/12/14)

Great job @Tom thanks for the hard work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I can't believe I STILL need to get to VM juices.
> 
> I'll go sit in the naughty corner and think about what I did wrong.



Yes you should... and don't speak about his again until you have tasted his juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (10/12/14)

Thanks for all the efforts @Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/14)

Super stuff @Tom. Thanks again for coming up with the idea and pushing it through

Interesting results

It can only get better next year. I say we give out a prize of a juice voucher to a randomly selected nominator and voter next year. Hopefully that way, more people will become involved and vote.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Tom! Appreciate the effort put in! VM Menthol Ice rocks my world!



Interesting @Rob Fisher that VM Menthol Ice won the category by a country mile. 
16 votes versus the runners up at only 4 votes. 

Not just you that likes it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/14)

There is no doubt that Menthol Ice is world class. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no doubt that Menthol Ice is world class.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



World class and made in SA - importantly!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/12/14)

Tom you rock dude.
Vapour Mountain cleaned up hey. Awesome stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (10/12/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Tom you rock dude.
> Vapour Mountain cleaned up hey. Awesome stuff.


VM sure did go on a rampage  well....I did my last bottle of VM4, after a long break, last weekend. It is still awesome, even after having tried so many different liquids now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (11/12/14)

Whoa... we are truly humbled by these results! Thank you for all the kind words guys! It would really not be possible without all you awesome forumites and loyal customers! A big thank you for all the support this past year and for embracing local juices.

Expect bigger and better things from Vapour Mountain next year

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Riaz (11/12/14)

what an awesome effort @Tom 

well done, and thank you

also, well done to @Oupa 

VM really rocks!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (11/12/14)

Fore sure VM Rocks!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (11/12/14)

@Oupa you rock


----------



## Tristan (11/12/14)

Thanks for the vote (really humbling), and the support through 2014.
Well done @Oupa.
To All members, have a safe, peaceful and splendid festive season!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Oupa (11/12/14)

... and well done @Tristan !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (11/12/14)

Thank you @Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (12/12/14)

Thanks @Tom 
This is a great help to young and old vapors.....lekker jy u

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (12/12/14)

Bobas beaten by H1N1 again.

The people have spoken


----------



## rogue zombie (12/12/14)

My mate was kind enough to buy me a bottle of Mothers Milk yesterday. Don't know how that didn't make the cut! The stuff is sublime.

Next year, everyone needs to put away the mobile devices and Tapatalk, and log in on the laptops or PC.... And vote vote vote!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (13/12/14)

Well done to the local vendors. I have a bottle of vm4 unopened which i purchased in may. Im gona use it on my birthday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/12/14)

Keyaam said:


> Well done to the local vendors. I have a bottle of vm4 unopened which i purchased in may. Im gona use it on my birthday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steeped in its chops. You lucky-patient man lol


----------



## LuckyStriker (20/1/15)

Thanks, I joined this forum just for this review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

LuckyStriker said:


> Thanks, I joined this forum just for this review



Welcome @LuckyStriker 
When you get a moment, please introduce yourself at the following thread 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24


----------



## ShaneW (12/9/15)

Are we going to be running this again this year... Would be very interesting to see the change

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (30/11/15)

ShaneW said:


> Are we going to be running this again this year... Would be very interesting to see the change


Would be nice to see another run ..... i wont be able this time tho


----------



## Silver (30/11/15)

Tom said:


> Would be nice to see another run ..... i wont be able this time tho



Thanks - you are quite right!
See my answer in the other thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

